# Doe in heat?



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Ok, I recently got two goats. They were both with a buck in March. The breeder normally leaves them in there for a month but due to circumstances beyond her control she had to move them so they were only in there for two weeks. I was looking at one's bottom and her vulva looks a little swollen to me. Could she be in heat? I really just got her so I don't know what her rear end normally looks like. I was really hoping they were both pregnant. So here is a picture and maybe you can tell. No discharge at all just sort of puffy and pinker than the rest.

It's possible you can't tell either and I will just have to wait and see if it goes down. Either way I have a picture to compare it too later. The first picture is the other does bottom and you can see how much puffier it is.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hold these for reference like you said and in 2-3 weeks post again. by then they should be about 2 months along which is when I can usually tell


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Sorry I worded my request confusingly. I was wondering if the second (white) doe looks like she is in heat. I'm not sure what it looks like when they are.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I knew what you were asking -- but I wasnt sure so anther picture will give me a better idea in a couple weeks


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Oh, ok. Thank you. I will take some more pictures in June.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Once they are two months pregnant you can usually tell by looking at pictures of their backsides if they are bred or not, especially if you have an earlier reference photo to look at, like these two photos, and compare to.


----------

